

Show HN: Steelhive Carbon – LDAP Visualization and Management - ckozlowski
https://www.steelhive.com/

======
gnoway
I watched about half of the video on editing and group membership. I didn't
really read the page content.

Forgive my bluntness, but I would never, ever consider buying this. Like
forget even talking to me about it. You lost me when you turned a list of user
names in a group into a jiggly version of whatever you call that kind of
graph. Maybe I am not your target customer; typically, when doing AD
administration work, I am not thinking that all I need now is to have to
scroll all over the place to keep this group in view.

Maybe the rest of the tool is awesome. Get rid of that video or people like me
will never give it a chance.

------
kizi-gha
So I've downloaded the tool. Gnoway your right the videos do not do it
justice. This tool does a great job of understanding group nesting. I was not
sold at first, but considering I manage multiple sub-domains this tools seem
to save a lot of time finding group membership across sub-domains.

